# Bellator signs Cole Konrad



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Lovin' me some Bellator...

http://mmajunkie.com/news/18119/hea...eal-with-bellator-fighting-championshipsd.mma



> Highly touted heavyweight prospect Cole Konrad (2-0) is the latest addition to the upstart Bellator Fighting Championships organization.
> 
> The former NCAA wrestling champion and current training partner of UFC heavyweight champion Brock Lesnar was officially announced as the newest member of the organization immediately after a first-round TKO win at a Matrix Fights event in Philadelphia.
> 
> ...


----------



## Uchaaa (Apr 22, 2007)

Îam waiting for the day when a highly decorated striking prospect makes his way into mma.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Uchaaa said:


> Îam waiting for the day when a highly decorated striking prospect makes his way into mma.


Haha, true. The strikers just kinda happen.

Junior Dos Santos is probably one of the best strikers in the HW division and no one knew about the guy until he KTFO Werdum.

"Oh yeah Werdum is a dark horse man, he's gonna get a title shot right after he deals with this ca- OH SHIT!"

"Hey guys, Junior Dos Santos can fight! :thumb02:


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Perhaps one day, Badr Hari will take up the mma


----------

